# Kendra Wilkinson Exposed Vid



## Arnold (May 29, 2010)

*Kendra Wilkinson Exposed Vid*

*Click Here to donwload full vid*




http://hotfile.com/dl/45274877/e4fb1d6/kenda_IwOQ.rar.html


----------



## AKIRA (May 29, 2010)

I downloaded the vid but I dont recognize the file format and it made me nervous....so I didnt open the rar.


----------



## GFR (May 29, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I downloaded the vid but I dont recognize the file format and it made me nervous....so I didnt open the rar.


File format is fine, I have seen that type hundreds of times. Downloaded and opened, no problems.


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I downloaded the vid but I dont recognize the file format and it made me nervous....so I didnt open the rar.



you need to download an FLV player: FLV Player - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------

